# ¿Cómo mantener las librerías del Eagle actualizadas de versión a versión?



## Ferny (Nov 30, 2010)

Hola

Suelo utilizar Eagle para diseño. Cuando tengo que crear un componente nuevo, tengo una librería creada por mi donde inserto todo lo "nuevo" que voy creando. Sin embargo, podría ser más lógico usar las librerías que ya trae Eagle: si por ejemplo creo un nuevo componente de Maxim, lo lógico sería agregarlo a la librería de Maxim. Esto es porque mi librería crece cada vez más y encuentras cosas de todo tipo mezcladas.

Sin embargo, si actualizo Eagle y cambian la librería, perdería ese componente añadido (ésta es la razón de que use sólo una librería creada por mi). ¿Hay alguna forma de evitar eso? Por ejemplo hacer una "mezcla" entre la librería antigua y la nueva para obtener una que tuviera tanto los componentes añadidos a mano por mi como los nuevos componentes añadidos en la versión actualizada de Eagle.

La verdad dudo que se pueda (ya estuve buscando pero nada) y en ese caso seguiría con mi método, pero igual alguien ha encontrado una solución mejor a este problema 

Gracias, un saludo


----------

